# The story of simple faith from Nepal



## Raj (Jul 26, 2009)

A Story of unshakable faith

Mr. Rampalat Chodhary of Nepal

Mr. Budhai was our neighbor from Parasi. He lived near our rented house where we lived and have our worship services. Budhai used to take interest in the gospel songs in Bhojpuri dialect. He learned many songs by heart as he attended the fellowships and often came to meet us everyday after his tiresome day. He was a farmer but same time he used to sell dry paddy plant by taking them to a nearby town called Sunwal. 

Budhai went to Sunwal on his bullock cart to sell the fodder. But Budhai did not keep quiet while on his way to do business. He always sang Bhojpuri Christian bhajans. This singing God used to bring Mr. Rampalat Choudhary in his kingdom. Rampalat listend to the songs while laying on his bed as he was paralyzed due to an accident. He fell from the roof of a thatched house, which he was making. After that day he could not walk but only laying down. He remained on bed almost for 15 years. 

One day wife of Mr. Rampalat stopped Mr. Budhai in her village and asked him to talk to her husband about the bhajans and God, about whom he always sang. Mr. Budhai told him that Yesu Masih is good God and he loves us and He cares for us. If pray to him, he also listens to our prayers. 

While sharing about Jesus songs and prayer, he also told Rampalat that he can call Mr. Raj Kumar, who is a devotee of Yeshu Masih. He can explain to you about Yeshu, pray for you and can teach you Bhojpuri songs (bhajans). 

This is how I met Mr. Rampalat and his family. They welcomed me always when I went there. Mr. Rampalat like the fact that Jesus loves us and that He came to show us his care on this earth. I gave him New Testament Bible. He read it always and asked me question about the stories he read. As I visited his house, I always read a scripture portion, sang one or two bhajan and prayed for his faith and healing. One day he complained to me that he cannot see the small letters of the Bible, so he needed a Bible with bold letters, I helped to get the simple glasses to reading and same time a bold letter Bible. 

Mr. Rampalat lived about 10 years in the faith. He lived in a poor condition. He could not walk all through these times. But He was a happy man. He did not complain to me why God did not heal him. He did not get angry on God. 

He was gifted wheel chair, so that he could sit for a while and take round in and around his house. He was grateful to Mr. Devanand Bhagwan and his friends for their love and help to him. They were helpful in providing wheel chair for him. Also encouraged him in the faith. 

Today Rampalat is not with us. I feel very sad as I remember his smiles when I went to his house. He would greet me from very far Jai Masih … 

Rampalat faith was in the Lord. He believed in Christ in my first visit as he prayed after me, a prayer of repentance and confession. He also expected that God would heal him but it did not happen. His baptism was delayed for one or the other reason. But He remained a faithful devotee of the Lord Jesus Christ. 

What amazes me are his talks of having faith in Christ. He was always positive towards life and God. He always said to his wife to give me something to eat and to take home some rice or vegetables. 

When I went to his house, it was always stinking because of his farmer house and the waste he discharged on the bed directly in an open bottle. But I always sat beside him and shared God’ Word, sang Bhajan and prayed for him. 

Rampalat could not walk but he shared about Lord Jesus Christ to his neighbors and relatives when they visited him. One neighbor Mr. Murari was always present there when I visited this family. He became interested in Christ because of Rampalat’s testimony. 

Last Year I visited a nearby village, where we had many contacts in Parasi. I could not go to Kasiyapur the village of Mr. Rampalat. When Rampalat learned about my visit, “he wept bitterly,” told his wife to the local pastor. It shows how much he loved and respect me. I regret now of not seeing him at that time during my visit from India to Nepal in last October.

Rampalat was the first believer from his Chodhary community in his village. He did not feel discouraged or so in his life. He was a firm believer of our Lord. 

Before his death, because of his faith and convictions his wife became a follower of our Lord Jesus. 

Upon the death of Rampalat our friends were in trouble, because of a decision to burn him on pyre or to bury him as Christian do traditionally. The family came forward and told our Christian friends that Mr. Ramplat wanted to have a burial. This was a big decision before all the villagers and relatives but they agreed and asked the local pastor to do the last rites according to the Christian tradition. 

He was buried in the nearby forest. Many villagers had joined this ritual and listened to God’s Word, as Gospel was preached on that day too. 

Rampalat will be remembered for his life long unshakable faith. He did not get physical healing but God gave him more than that in Christ. 

Please pray for this family so that they may continue to grow in the Lord.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## jambo (Jul 26, 2009)

Many thanks for this account and be assured of my praying for this family.


----------



## Berean (Jul 26, 2009)

I can't thank you enough for sharing that, Raj. We will pray for Mr. Rampalat Chodhary's family and his village.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 26, 2009)

Simply marvellous. Praise God.


----------



## Timothy William (Jul 27, 2009)

Praying!


----------



## amishrockstar (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you for sharing.
Those are encouraging stories. 
We have about 40 Nepalese refugees who are coming to an ESL Camp at a local church this week. I'm looking forward to working with them and pray that God will save many of them as we teach them English (along with Bible verses). 
Many Nepalese have been coming to various cities in America as refugees (via Bhutan); sounds like God has been doing a lot in the lives of those people. 
--Matthew


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 27, 2009)

Praying for the family, and thanking God for saving this man and giving him such a testimony.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 27, 2009)

Hallelujah to the Lord for such a powerful witness. 
Praying.


----------



## Raj (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you friends for your prayers, encouraging words and comments.

-----Added 7/28/2009 at 11:24:27 EST-----



amishrockstar said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> Those are encouraging stories.
> We have about 40 Nepalese refugees who are coming to an ESL Camp at a local church this week. I'm looking forward to working with them and pray that God will save many of them as we teach them English (along with Bible verses).
> Many Nepalese have been coming to various cities in America as refugees (via Bhutan); sounds like God has been doing a lot in the lives of those people.
> --Matthew



I would say many Nepaleese are coming to the Lord. To share with many of you, this is the best time in Nepal's history for propogating about the atoning work of our Lord and Messiah. 

Nepal is experiencing a lot of freedom, both from people and the State laws. God is using layman, pastors, local radio stations (FM's), and T.V. broadcast to share the Word with the local people. 

Let's pray that Satan may be stopped to misuse this freedom. 

We will pray for those friends in USA, that they may respond to Gospel.


----------

